# Sticky  Over the counter fish meds.



## seanyuki

Just sharing.....

*Bacteria*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Acriflavin trypaflavine 3.84%Products that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Kordon 
Applus + Anti-Fungus malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., arcilfavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Anti-Bacteria Medicated Food sodium sulfathiazole 2.3%, nitrofurazone 0.13% Jungle 
Anti-Parasite Medicated Food metronidazole 1.0%, praziquantel 0.5%, levamisole 0.4% Jungle obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
Applus+ Anti-bacteria formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., benzalkonium chloride Aquarium Products affected by hardness
Applus+ Aqua-sol copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Applus+ Cure Ick malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., acriflavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Aquarisol soluble copper salts Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Betta-Fix melaleuca [= tea tree oil] 0.2%
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
BiFuran+ nitrofurazone, furazolidone Aquarium Solutions nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Binox sodium chloride, nitrofurazone Jungle nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Bio Bandage neomycin sulfate, methylene blue, cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12), binder, adhesion agents in isotonic, aqueous solution Pond Solutions for treatment of ulcers
CopperSafe chelated copper sulfate Mardel affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Cupramine buffered, active copper Seachem affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
E.M. Erythromycin Powder Pack 200 mg erythromycin per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals gram positive bacteria
E.M. Tablets 200 mg erythromycin per tablet
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals gram positive bacteria
Fish Tonic methylthionine chloride [ = methylene blue], acetylsalicylic acid, sodium chloride, sodium potassium bromide, magnesium carbonate, tri-calcium phosphate Bausman Pet 
Fish Zole 250 mg metronidazole per tablet
Thomas Laboratories obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
Fish-cillin 250 mg ampicillin per capsule
Thomas Laboratories gram positive bacteria
Fish-cycline 250 mg tetracycline per capsule
Thomas Laboratories light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
Fish-flex cephalexin Thomas Laboratories 
Fish-mox 250 mg amoxicillin per capsule
Thomas Laboratories gram positive bacteria
Fish-pen 250 mg penicillin per capsule
Thomas Laboratories gram positive bacteria
Focus polymer bound nitrofurantion Seachem 
Fungus Clear nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate Jungle furazolidone and potassium dichromate are known carcinogens; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Fungus Cure 1.5 mg victoria green bankProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 15 mg neutroflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. per capsule
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Fungus Cure Powder Pack 3 mg victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 30 mg acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter.per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Fungus Eliminator sodium chloride, nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate Jungle nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Furan-2 nitrofurazone, furazolidone, methylene blue trihydrate Aquarium Pharmaceuticals furazolidone is a known carcinogen; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Furan-2 Powder Pack 60 mg nitrofurazone, 25 mg furazolidone per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals furazolidone is a known carcinogen; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Furanase nifurpirinol Aquarium Products susceptible to photodegradation
General Cure Powder Pack 250 mg metronidazole, 75 mg praziquantel per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
Hole-N-Head Guard sodium chloride, metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle internal and external infections
Ich Attack naphthoquinon 5% Kordon 
Ich Guard II formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
Ick Clear victoria greenProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Ick Guard triethylene glycol, victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
KanaPlex kanamycin sulfate 40% Seachem internal and external infections
Kick-Ich nitromidazoles Ruby Reef obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
LifeGuard 1-chloro-2,2,5,5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinon Jungle 
Maracyn erythromycin Mardel gram positive bacteria
Maracyn Plus sulfadimidine and trimethoprim Mardel 
Maracyn-TC 250 mg tetracycline hydrochloride per packet Mardel light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
Maracyn-Two minocycline Mardel light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
Maroxy stabilized chlorine oxides Mardel 
Medi-Boost copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
MediKoi ormetoprim, sulfadimethoxine, kanamycin and oxolinic acid AquaMeds USA
medicated food
Medi-Gold ormetoprim, sulfadimethoxine, kanamycin and oxolinic Acid AquaMeds USA
medicated food
Melafix Melaleuca [= tea tree oil] 1.00% Aquarium Pharmaceuticals negligible efficacy as bath treatment
Methylene Blue zinc free, chloride salt of methylene blue Kordon  
Metro + Metronidazole (active ingredient); sodium chloride, synthetic polymers, chelating agent. Aquarium Solutions obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
Metronidazole metronidazole 100% Seachem obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
NeoPlex neomycin sulfate Seachem 
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle obligate anaerobes (internal infections)
Permoxyn potassium permanganate Kordon inactivated by dissolved organics and dechlorinators; CAUTION: strong oxident
Pimafix Pimenta racemosa 1.0% Aquarium Pharmaceuticals negligible efficacy as bath treatment
PolyGuard sulfathiazole 75%, malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. 4%, nitrofurantoin 0.25%, 5-nitro-2-furaldehyde semicarbazone [= nitrofurazone] 0.25%, quinacrine dihydrochloride 0.5% Seachem nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Prevent Ich naphthoquinone 5% Kordon 
Rally acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter., aminoacridine, formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Ruby Reef 
SeaCure Copper Tx copper sulfate Aquarium Systems affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Sulfathiazole sulfathiazole 100% Seachem 
Super Ick Cure 1.9 mg benzaldehyde greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 30 mg nitrofurazone per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Super Ick Cure Powder Pack 3.6 mg malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 60 mg nitrofurazone per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
T. C. Tetracycline Powder Pack 500 mg tetracycline hydrochloride per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
T.C. Capsules 250 mg tetracycline hydrochloride per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
Tetracycline 250 mg tetracycline hydrochloride per tablet Mardel light-sensitive, affected by hardness, toxic to kidneys past expiration date
Triple Sulfa 332 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 84 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 84 mg sodium suldacetamide per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Triple Sulfa Powder Pack 664 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 168 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 168 mg sodium sulfacetamide per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Trisulfa Antibiotic Powder 400 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 100 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 100 mg sodium sulfacetamide per packet Mardel 
Ultra Cure BX (Gel Tek) nitrofurazone 0.03%, triple sulfa 0.03% (sulfadiazine, sulfamethazine and sulfamerazine) Aquarium Products nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Ultra Cure PX (Gel-Tek) praziquantel 0.0057%, flubenol 0.03%, metronidazole 0.3% Aquarium Products obligate anaerobes (internal infections)

*Crustaceans*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Applus+ Anti-fluke dimethyl, hydroxy and trichloromethyl phosphate [= trichlorfon] Aquarium Products an organophosphate
Clout malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., dimethyl phosphonate [= trichlorfon], metronidazole Aquarium Products an organophosphate
CyroPro Cyromazine (N-cyclopropyl-1, 3,5-triazine-2, 4,6-triamine), "synthetic slime replacers," vitamin B12 Aquarium Solutions use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts; environmentally unfriendly
Fluke Tabs trichlorfon and mebendazole Aquarium Products use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle

*Fungi*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Acriflavin trypaflavine 3.84%Products that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Kordon 
Applus + Anti-Fungus malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., arcilfavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Applus+ Aqua-sol copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Applus+ Cure Ick malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., arciflavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Aquarisol soluble copper salts Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Bio Bandage neomycin sulfate, methylene blue, cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12), binder, adhesion agents in isotonic, aqueous solution. Pond Solutions 
CopperSafe chelated copper sulfate. Mardel affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Cupramine buffered, active copper Seachem affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Fish Fungus 200 mg ketoconazole per capsule Thomas Laboratories 
Fish Tonic methylthionine chloride, acetylsalicylic acid, sodium chloride, sodium potassium bromide, magnesium carbonate, tri-calcium phosphate Bausman Pet 
Fungus Clear nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate Jungle furazolidone and potassium dichromate are known carcinogens; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Fungus Cure 1.5 mg victoria green bankProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 15 mg neutroflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Fungus Cure Powder Pack 3 mg victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 30 mg acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Fungus Eliminator sodium chloride, nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate Jungle furazolidone and potassium dichromate are known carcinogens; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Furan-2 nitrofurazone, furazolidone, methylene blue trihydrate Aquarium Pharmaceuticals furazolidone is a known carcinogen; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Hole-N-Head Guard sodium chloride, metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Ich Guard II formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
Ich-X water, formaldehydeProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. <5%, methanol <2%, malachite green chlorideProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. <0.1% Aquarium Solutions 
Ick Clear victoria greenProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Ick Guard triethylene glycol, victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
Ick Out malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Wardley 
LifeGuard 1-chloro-2,2,5,5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinon Jungle 
Malachite Green zinc-free, chloride salt of malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Kordon 
Maracide malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., chitosan Mardel 
Maracide Concentrate trisaminomethane, aniline greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Mardel 
Maroxy stabilized chlorine oxides Mardel 
Medi-Boost copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Melafix Melaleuca [= tea tree oil] 1.00% Aquarium Pharmaceuticals negligible efficacy as bath treatment
Methylene Blue zinc free, chloride salt of methylene blue Kordon 
ParaGuard aldehyde blend 10%Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., "fish-protective polymers" Seachem 
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Permoxyn potassium permanganate Kordon inactivated by dissolved organics and dechlorinators; CAUTION: strong oxident
PolyGuard sulfathiazole 75%, malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. 4%, nitrofurantoin 0.25%, 5-nitro-2-furaldehyde semicarbazone [= nitrofurazone] 0.25%, quinacrine dihydrochloride 0.5% Seachem nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Quick Cure malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Products 
Rally acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter., aminoacridine, formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Ruby Reef 
Rid-Ich + formaldehydeProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen.4.26% (formalin 11.52%), zinc-free chloride salt of malachite green 0.038%Products containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Kordon 
SeaCure Copper Tx copper sulfate Aquarium Systems affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Super Goldfish Disease Eliminator 4 malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Products 
Super Ick Cure 1.9 mg benzaldehyde greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 30 mg nitrofurazone per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Super Ick Cure Powder Pack 3.6 mg malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 60 mg nitrofurazone per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen.

*Helminths (includes flukes)*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Anti-Parasite Medicated Food metronidazole 1.0%, praziquantel 0.5%, levamisole 0.4% Jungle tapeworms and nematodes (internal only -- won't treat flukes)
Applus+ Anti-fluke Dimethyl, hydroxy and trichloromethyl phosphate [= trichlorfon] Aquarium Products an organophosphate
Applus+ Aqua-sol copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Aquarisol soluble copper salts Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Clout malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., dimethyl phosphonate [= trichlorfon], metronidazole Aquarium Products contains an organophosphate
CopperSafe chelated copper sulfate Mardel affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Cupramine buffered, active copper Seachem affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Fish Tapes Dewormer praziquantel Thomas Laboratories tapeworms and flukes
Fluke Tabs trichlorfon and mebendazole Aquarium Products contains an organophosphate
General Cure Powder Pack 250 mg metronidazole and 75 mg praziquantel per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals tapeworms and flukes
Life Bearer dimethyl, hydroxy, trichloromethyl phosphate [= trichlorfon] Aquarium Products an organophosphate
Medi-Boost copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle tapeworms and flukes
PraziPro < 5% praziquantel by weight Aquarium Solutions tapeworms and flukes
Ultra Cure PX (Gel-Tek) praziquantel 0.0057%, flubenol 0.03%, metronidazole 0.3% Aquarium Products tapeworms and nematodes (internal only -- won't treat flukes)

*Internal Protozoans*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Anti-Parasite Medicated Food metronidazole 1.0%, praziquantel 0.5%, levamisole 0.4% Jungle giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Fish Zole 250 mg metronidazole per tablet Thomas Laboratories giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
General Cure Powder Pack 250 mg metronidazole, 75 mg praziquantel per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Hole-N-Head Guard sodium chloride, metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Kick-Ich nitromidazoles Ruby Reef giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Maracyn Plus sulfadimidine, trimethoprim Mardel coccidiosis
MediKoi ormetoprim, sulfadimethoxine, kanamycin, oxolinic acid 
coccidiosis
Medi-Gold ormetoprim, sulfadimethoxine, kanamycin, oxolinic acid 
coccidiosis
Metro + metronidazole Aquarium Solutions giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Metronidazole metronidazole 100% Seachem giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans
PolyGuard sulfathiazole 75%, malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. 4%, nitrofurantoin 0.25%, 5-nitro-2-furaldehyde semicarbazone [= nitrofurazone] 0.25%, quinacrine dihydrochloride 0.5% Seachem giardia, coccidiosis; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Sulfathiazole sulfathiazole 100% Seachem coccidiosis
Triple Sulfa 332 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 84 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 84 mg sodium suldacetamide per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals coccidiosis
Triple Sulfa Powder Pack 664 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 168 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 168 mg sodium sulfacetamide per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals coccidiosis
Trisulfa Antibiotic Powder 400 mg sodium sulfathiazole, 100 mg sodium sulfamethazine, 100 mg sodium sulfacetamide per packet Mardel coccidiosis
Ultra Cure BX (Gel Tek) nitrofurazone 0.03%, triple sulfa 0.03% (sulfadiazine, sulfamethazine and sulfamerazine) Aquarium Products coccidiosis; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Ultra Cure PX (Gel-Tek) praziquantel 0.0057%, flubenol 0.03%, metronidazole 0.3% Aquarium Products giardia, hexamita, susceptible sporozoans

*External Protozoans*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Acriflavin trypaflavine 3.84%Products that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Kordon 
Applus + Anti-Fungus malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., arcilfavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Applus+ Anti-bacteria formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., benzalkonium chloride Aquarium Products affected by hardness
Applus+ Aqua-sol copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Applus+ Cure Ick malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., arciflavine hydrochlorideProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Aquarium Products 
Aquarisol soluble copper salts Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
CopperSafe chelated copper sulfate. Mardel affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Cupramine buffered, active copper Seachem affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Fish Tonic methylthionine chloride [= methylene blue], acetylsalicylic acid, sodium chloride, sodium potassium bromide, magnesium carbonate, tri-calcium phosphate Bausman Pet 
Formalin formaldehyde 37% Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Products 
Formalin-3 formaldehyde 3% Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Kordon 
Fungus Cure 1.5 mg victoria green bankProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 15 mg neutroflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Fungus Cure Powder Pack 3 mg victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 30 mg acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals 
Furan-2 nitrofurazone, furazolidone, methylene blue trihydrate Aquarium Pharmaceuticals furazolidone is a known carcinogen; nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Furanase nifurpirinol Aquarium Products susceptible to photodegradation; data for ich and Chilondella in cold water (55 F)
Hole-N-Head Guard sodium chloride, metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Ich Attack naphthoquinon 5% Kordon 
Ich Guard II formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
Ich-X formaldehyde <5%Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., methanol <2%, malachite green chloride <0.1%Products containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Solutions 
Ick Clear victoria greenProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Ick Guard triethylene glycol, victoria greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., nitromersol, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle contains organomercury
Ick Out malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Wardley 
LifeGuard 1-chloro-2,2,5,5-tetramethyl-4-imidazolidinon Jungle 
Malachite Green zinc-free, chloride salt of malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Kordon 
Maracide malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., chitosan Mardel 
Maracide Concentrate trisaminomethane, aniline greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Mardel 
Medi-Boost copper sulfate Aquarium Products affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Methylene Blue zinc free, chloride salt of methylene blue Kordon 
ParaGuard aldehyde blend 10%Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen., malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., "fish-protective polymers" Seachem 
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle 
Permoxyn potassium permanganate Kordon inactivated by dissolved organics and dechlorinators; CAUTION: strong oxident
PolyGuard sulfathiazole 75%, malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. 4%, nitrofurantoin 0.25%, 5-nitro-2-furaldehyde semicarbazone [= nitrofurazone] 0.25%, quinacrine dihydrochloride 0.5% Seachem 
Prevent Ich naphthoquinone 5% Kordon 
Quick Cure malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Products 
Rally acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter., aminoacridine, formalinProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen. Ruby Reef 
Rid-Ich + formaldehydeProducts containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen.4.26% (formalin 11.52%), zinc-free chloride salt of malachite green 0.038%Products containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Kordon 
SeaCure Copper Tx copper sulfate Aquarium Systems affected by hardness; use with caution, can be toxic to fish and inverts
Super Goldfish Disease Eliminator 4 malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen. Aquarium Products 
Super Ick Cure 1.9 mg benzaldehyde green, 30 mg nitrofurazone per capsule Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen
Super Ick Cure Powder Pack 3.6 mg malachite greenProducts containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen., 60 mg nitrofurazone per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrofurazone is a suspected carcinogen

*Other*
Product Name	Ingredients	Company	Comments
Anti-Parasite Medicated Food metronidazole 1.0%, praziquantel 0.5%, levamisole 0.4% Jungle GI anti-inflammatory
Euthanase clove oil Aquarium Products sedation & euthanasia
Finquel tricaine methanesulfonate Argent sedation & euthanasia; acidic, be sure to buffer solution
Fish Tonic methylthionine chloride, acetylsalicylic acid, sodium chloride, sodium potassium bromide, magnesium carbonate, tri-calcium phosphate Bausman Pet nitrite poisoning
Fish Zole 250 mg metronidazole per tablet Thomas Laboratories GI anti-inflammatory
General Cure Powder Pack 250 mg metronidazole, 75 mg praziquantel per packet Aquarium Pharmaceuticals GI anti-inflammatory
Hole-N-Head Guard sodium chloride, metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle GI anti-inflammatory
Kick-Ich nitromidazoles Ruby Reef GI anti-inflammatory
Methylene Blue zinc free, chloride salt of methylene blue Kordon nitrite poisoning
Metro + metronidazole Aquarium Solutions GI anti-inflammatory
Metronidazole metronidazole 100% Seachem GI anti-inflammatory
Parasite Clear praziquantel, N-[[(N-Chlorophenyl)amino]carbon 1]-2,6-difluorobenzamide [= dimilin], metronidazole, acriflavineProducts that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter. Jungle GI anti-inflammatory
Stress Therapy passion flower and valerian extracts: tryptophan, chitosan Mardel may reduce stress response, only research in fish is with tryptophan in feed
Ultra Cure PX (Gel-Tek) praziquantel 0.0057%, flubenol 0.03%, metronidazole 0.3% Aquarium Products GI anti-inflammatory

*Footnotes:

Products that contain acriflavine, trypaflavin, or neutroflavin will kill your plants and your bio-filter.Products that contain acriflavine, trypaflavine, or neutroflavine will kill your plants and your bio-filter.

Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen.Products containing formalin or formaldehyde will remove oxygen from the water. These products should be dosed during the daytime with increased aeration. Formalin is a known carcinogen.

Products containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is a known carcinogen.Products containing malachite green, aniline green, benzaldehyde green, or victoria green should not be used by pregnant women, as this chemical can be harmful to fetuses. Malachite green is also a known carcinogen.

*


----------



## Morainy

Thank you for posting this, Francis, especially the warnings in bold at the bottom. I didn't know most of those things.


----------



## trowachess

Great comprehensive list!


----------



## onefishtwofish

good stuff...is this stickied?


----------



## Victor

a lot of people talk about using metro/metronidazole for a lot of fish illnesses. Where exactly does one get it?


----------



## JUICE

Victor said:


> a lot of people talk about using metro/metronidazole for a lot of fish illnesses. Where exactly does one get it?


April has it


----------



## jobber

anyone familiar with and used "MICROLIFT HERBTANA" for treating parasites and ich? what were the results?


----------



## gingerandmike

my fish is turning white looks horrible dont know what it is.. had a few pills of apo 250. Do you know where I can get any more?


----------



## Fancyfish

WOW!! Thanks for this excellent post...


----------

